# مصر: 70% صوتوا بنعم على التعديلات الدستورية



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

*





مصدر: المصريون وافقوا على التعديلات الدستورية

القاهرة (رويترز) - قال مصدر قضائي يوم الاحد ان المؤشرات الاولية اظهرت موافقة غالبية المصريين الذين شاركوا يوم السبت في استفتاء على تعديلات دستورية تسمح للجيش الذي يتولى امور البلاد
حاليا بالتحرك سريعا لاجراء انتخابات.

واذا تأكدت نتيجة الاستفتاء فمن الممكن اجراء انتخابات برلمانية بحلول سبتمبر ايلول.

وقال مصدر قضائي لرويترز "المؤشر الاولي للنتيجة قبل ساعات من الاعلان الرسمي هو أن الاقبال على التصويت يقترب من 60 في المئة وان 70 في المئة وافقوا وبلغت الاصوات الباطلة اربعة في المئة وصوت 26 في المئة بالرفض."

ودعت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وبقايا الحزب الحاكم الذي كان يتزعمه الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك الى الموافقة على التعديلات وقال محللون ان الجانبين سيحققان اكبر استفادة من اجراء انتخابات برلمانية مبكرا. وحث الاصلاحيون على رفض التعديلات قائلين انهم يريدون دستورا جديدا.





​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

_*النتيجه فعلا ظهرت وهى فعلا مؤسفه لابعد حد
هنيئاً لهم بالبلد أما نحن فملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم ولذلك فلن نكترث *_


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله ان كلل مجهوداتنا عى مدى الايام السابقه بالنجاح وان شاء الله النتيجه النهائيه تطلع وتنتهى الازمه .. بس لعل الذين قالوا لا يحترموا الديموقراطيه ونتائجها


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> _*النتيجه فعلا ظهرت وهى فعلا مؤسفه لابعد حد
> هنيئاً لهم بالبلد أما نحن فملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم ولذلك فلن نكترث *_



*ربنا موجود يا دونا 
وفعلا مملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم 

شكرا لمرورك الغالي ​*


----------



## noraa (20 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة  لازم نكون ناس كويسين ولازم نكون روحنا فى العب حلوة ونقول  للاخوان مببببببببببببروك  عليكم مصر وهنينا لنا مملكت لموت


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

الله اكبر يا مصريين 77.2 فى المئه نعم


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

_*انا مش عارف هو كان فى ناس بجد فاكرة انهم باصوتهم الكتير*_
_*هيغيرو حاجة  الحياه معروفة *_
_*الناس كان تفرحانه وهى داخله*_
_*بس الاغلبيه  كانت بتقول *_
_*قول نعم خالى البلد تمشى*_
_*يعنى لو مش اخوان اصبحو من اتباع خالى البلد تمشى*_
_*ربنا يرحمنا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الله اكبر يا مصريين 77.2 فى المئه نعم


*يعنى ايه الله واكبر انت مستفز*
*خالى البلد تمشى بقى ولا اخوان؟؟؟؟*
*يلا بالشفا خراب البلد*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الحمد لله ان كلل مجهوداتنا عى مدى الايام السابقه بالنجاح وان شاء الله النتيجه النهائيه تطلع وتنتهى الازمه .. بس لعل الذين قالوا لا يحترموا الديموقراطيه ونتائجها



*اي ديمقراطيه حضرتك الظاهر متابعتش الاخبار ؟*
​ بلاغ ضد الإخوان والسلفيين من أمام اللجان

الأنبا "كيرلس": تم إغلاق بعض لجان الاستفتاء أمام أقباط "نجع حمادي" لمنعهم من التصويت 
​ تزوير سافر وعلنى فى الاستفتاء على التعديلات بنعم 


 منظمات تتقدم بشكوى للجنة القضائية حول مخالفات بالتصويت


تزوير علنى فى الاستفتاء

"الإخوان المسلمين" تصف المعارضين للاستفتاء بـ "أعداء الإسلام"

صبحى صالح .... أحد أعضاء تعديل الدستور .... أرهابى أخوانى

*ده شي عالسريع يوضح الديمقراطيه الاسلاميه اللي كل الاقباط والمثقفين والمتعقلين من المسلمين  رافضينها وخايفين منها*


*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الحمد لله ان كلل مجهوداتنا عى مدى الايام السابقه بالنجاح وان شاء الله النتيجه النهائيه تطلع وتنتهى الازمه .. بس لعل الذين قالوا لا يحترموا الديموقراطيه ونتائجها



*انت إخوان يا نصر ولا إيه ؟؟؟
بعدين فكرك اللي صار اسمه ديموقراطية ولا ديموقراطية إخوانية إسلامية !!!!!
خوفنا على مسيحي مصر فقط 
ربنا يكون معاهم و يساعدهم ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الله اكبر يا مصريين 77.2 فى المئه نعم



*بيقولوا الشاطر هيضحك فى الاخر 
وانا بقولك انه فى الاخر محدش هيضحك​*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

لا انا مش اخوان بس هى دى مصلحة البلد ومفيش خوف على المسيحيين فى اى وقت من الاوقات احنا بنعامل ربنا فى الناس مش بنعامل الناس عشان الناس . 

ومعنديش استعداد ادخل فى جدل واتعصب وتضيع فرحتى .


----------



## besm alslib (20 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انت إخوان يا نصر ولا إيه ؟؟؟
> بعدين فكرك اللي صار اسمه ديموقراطية ولا ديموقراطية إخوانية إسلامية !!!!!
> خوفنا على مسيحي مصر فقط
> ربنا يكون معاهم و يساعدهم ​*


 

*حبيبتي كل مسلم هو اخواني ضمنيا وان لم يكون اخواني علنا*

*تعاليم الاسلام هي اللي بيمشي عليها الاخوان بالتالي لا فرق بين مسلم ومسلم* *مهما كان لسانه معسول او ارائه تعلن عن الحياديه بالنهايه هيطبق شريعة الاسلام وهيطالب بتطبيقها ايضا*

*واكبر دليل الاخ نصر من اولها ابتدى بالله اكبر الله يستر من اخرتها *​


----------



## SALVATION (20 مارس 2011)

> ودعت جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وبقايا الحزب الحاكم الذي كان يتزعمه الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك الى الموافقة على التعديلات


_فعلا لانهم زى بعض تمام ومن مصلاحتهم التعديل فقط لانهم الان كتله وليسوا مبتدئين_
_شعب اعمى ولا فاهم حاجة_
_بس ده ميزعلش حد مصيرهم للظهور على الحقيقة_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الحمد لله ان كلل مجهوداتنا عى مدى الايام السابقه بالنجاح وان شاء الله النتيجه النهائيه تطلع وتنتهى الازمه .. بس لعل الذين قالوا لا يحترموا الديموقراطيه ونتائجها



*يا ريت معلشى توضحلنا اى مجهودات بتقصد علشان احنا سمعنا كتير ومش عارفين الحق فين
الندوات اللى اتعملت للغلابه علشان تفهمهم ان قولة  نعم بتنقذ الاسلام وان اللى هيقول لا يبقى عدو الله
ولا مجهودات منع بعض المسيحيين انهم يدلوا باختيارهم 
ولا توزيع فلوس ومواد تموينيه قصاد التصويت بنعم
وبعد كل ده المطلوب مننا احنا نكون ديمقراطيين !!! *


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا انا مش اخوان بس هى دى مصلحة البلد ومفيش خوف على المسيحيين فى اى وقت من الاوقات احنا بنعامل ربنا فى الناس مش بنعامل الناس عشان الناس .
> 
> ومعنديش استعداد ادخل فى جدل واتعصب وتضيع فرحتى .


 اول ناس هتندم على اللى بيحصل هى عامة الشعب 
وهيرجع  عصر مبارك بس هيبقى على المكشوف​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*الظاهر انه مش مكتوب لنا راحه فى البلد دى *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

ربنا موجود

ونجاح خطط الشيطان لن تتخطى حدوداً معينة رسمها الله

الشر له حدود

وربنا لن يسمح له بتنفيذ رغباته المجنونة ، بل سيحطم قوته الشريرة

[الله أمين ، الذى لن يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تحتملون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة المعونة]


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الله اكبر يا مصريين 77.2 فى المئه نعم



الله اكبر
لية هو انت كنت ماشى مع الى بيوزعوا منشورات 
بالى هيقول نعم يبقى بيقول للقران نعم
والى يقول لا يبقى بيقول للقران لا؟

ولا كنت من الى بيقلولوا الخضرا للمسلمين والسودة للمسيحين؟
ولا من ضمن الى بيقولو لا الى هيختارها يبقى عايز يشيل المادة التانية؟
ولا ضمن الى بيقول لا يعنى مسيحى يمسك الحكم
ولا تبع الاخوان
ولاتبع السلفين
ولا تبع مين بالظبط​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا انا مش اخوان بس هى دى مصلحة البلد ومفيش خوف على المسيحيين فى اى وقت من الاوقات احنا بنعامل ربنا فى الناس مش بنعامل الناس عشان الناس .
> 
> ومعنديش استعداد ادخل فى جدل واتعصب وتضيع فرحتى .



*فعلا احنا مفيش خوف علينا بس مش علشان هنكون تحت حماية بشر 
لا والف لا
والتاريخ القريب قبل البعيد يشهد ربنا بيدافع عننا ازاى وبأى شكل
والف مبروك عليكوا البلد حلال عليكوا بس يا رب تقدر وا تحافظوا عليها *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

وهذه النسبة هى المتوقعة 

وكنت منذ قليل - فى مداخلة هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2684269&postcount=7 - توقعت أنهم لن يعلنوا عن نسبة كبيرة جداً ، لكى يتظاهروا بمنظر الديمقراطية

فكلها لعبة والنتيجة بحسب الطلب ، وهذه النتيجة بالضبط هى المطلوبة الآن


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا انا مش اخوان بس هى دى مصلحة البلد ومفيش خوف على المسيحيين فى اى وقت من الاوقات احنا بنعامل ربنا فى الناس مش بنعامل الناس عشان الناس .
> 
> ومعنديش استعداد ادخل فى جدل واتعصب وتضيع فرحتى .



تصدق بقى انك انت الى كلامك مستفز

بامارة ما كنتوا عملتوها حرب بين المسلمين والمسحين
المسلمين نعم والمسيحين لا​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريت معلشى توضحلنا اى مجهودات بتقصد علشان احنا سمعنا كتير ومش عارفين الحق فين
> الندوات اللى اتعملت للغلابه علشان تفهمهم ان قولة  نعم بتنقذ الاسلام وان اللى هيقول لا يبقى عدو الله
> ولا مجهودات منع بعض المسيحيين انهم يدلوا باختيارهم
> ولا توزيع فلوس ومواد تموينيه قصاد التصويت بنعم
> وبعد كل ده المطلوب مننا احنا نكون ديمقراطيين !!! *



فعلا كل دة حصل وقدام عنينا 
وحصلت خناقات لناس صحابى علشان هيقولو لا وبنات منقبة كفرتهم 
والبنات مسلمين على فكرة

وصلت انهم كفروا الى بيقولو لا​


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2011)

*دى ارادة ربنا فى الاول و الاخر ...عملنا اللى علينا الباقى بقى بتاع ربنا هو اللى يمشيه بطريقته المهم اننا ما قصرناش 
رغم ان الكوسة واضحة اوى 77 % هههههههه كنت متوقعة 55 و 45 
او 60 / 40 يعنى نتيجة متقاربة لكن بالطريقة دى فعلا كوووووووووووووسة :hlp:
ربنا يدبر *


----------



## Coptic Adel (20 مارس 2011)

*مبروك التزوير يا اخوانجية

ومبروك عليكم مصر هدية علي طبق من دهب

ولا عزاء للأقباط أصحاب تلك الأرض
*​


----------



## تيمو (20 مارس 2011)

*سيأتي يوم وتترحمون على الرئيس حسني مبارك ..*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا انا مش اخوان بس هى دى مصلحة البلد ومفيش خوف على المسيحيين فى اى وقت من الاوقات احنا بنعامل ربنا فى الناس مش بنعامل الناس عشان الناس .
> 
> ومعنديش استعداد ادخل فى جدل واتعصب وتضيع فرحتى .



*مصيبة وكارثة لو كلامك اتطبق ... يعني إيه بنعامل ربنا في الناس ؟؟؟؟
يعني رح تطبقوا تعاليم إلهك اللي بيقول وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ

ربنا يكون معاكم يا أقباط مصر 
لكن ثقوا أنكم بحماية إلهنا الحي لا بحماية أي من البشر 
​*


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *سيأتي يوم وتترحمون على الرئيس حسني مبارك ..*



*ربنا ايام حسنى هو رب اليوميين دول ...هو رب الامس و اليوم و الى الابد 
و لو سامح بحاجة هتحصل ..بلاش قلق عمره ما هيسيب ولاده ابدااااااااااااااااً*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

هذه هى النتيجة النهائية للعبة الكبيرة اللى لعبوها

تهييج الشباب

مظاهرات

إسقاط الوزارة

تدخل الإسطول الأمريكى بالتحرك التهديدى قرب الشواطئ المصرية

سقوط مبارك

لجنة إخوانية لتعديل الدستور

حكم بشريعة إسلامية إرهابية ، تسقط البلد فى بحور من الدماء ، دماء الجميع بلا إستثناء

وهكذا يرتاح الغرب الغبى من خطر المتطرفين ، ولكن هيهات ، فالذى يربى الأفاعى ستلدغه بالتأكيد


----------



## besm alslib (20 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> *دى ارادة ربنا فى الاول و الاخر ...عملنا اللى علينا الباقى بقى بتاع ربنا هو اللى يمشيه بطريقته المهم اننا ما قصرناش
> رغم ان الكوسة واضحة اوى 77 % هههههههه كنت متوقعة 55 و 45
> او 60 / 40 يعنى نتيجة متقاربة لكن بالطريقة دى فعلا كوووووووووووووسة :hlp:
> ربنا يدبر *




*لا لا لا لا لا لالالالالا *

*دي مش ارادة ربنا دي ارادة الشيطان*

*لان ربنا مبيرضاش بالغش والتهديد والضحك على العقول *

*انما كل ده اللي بيعملو وبيحرض عليه الشيطان*

*يا ريت بجد ناخد بالنا ونعرف ان اللي بيحارب الخير هو دايما الشيطان فبلاش نخلط ونقول ربنا اراد *

*الرب عمره ما يرضى بالظبم ولا يرضى باتباع اساليب الشيطان *


*انا اسفه لو محتده شويه لكن اعتراضي عالكلمه فقط مش على رد حضرتك :16_14_24:*
​


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع 

ونحن نثق انك بوعودك 





​


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 مارس 2011)

كلمه( الله اكبر ) كلمه تعبريه عن الفرحه  او النصر او الشكر لله او اى حاجه 

احنا كامسلمين لم نعمل اى حاجه لازم نعترف ان الله اكبر منا

حرب اكتوبر كانت الكلمه  الى تتقال الله اكبر اى حاجه بنعملها  بنقول الله اكبر

فبلاش تمسكو على الواحده 

الى حصل  اننا اخترنا طريق لازم كلنا نمشيه  مينفعيش مسلم يمشى فيه وقبطى  يفضل ده طريق نحو الحريه وكلنا هنمشى فيه بدون استثناء


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

أما نحن ، فلم نعتمد لحظة واحدة على أحد ، لا فى الداخل ولا فى الخارج 

*بل فقط على ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ، القادر على أن ينقذنا من آتون النار ، مهما إستعرت

*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هذه هى النتيجة النهائية للعبة الكبيرة اللى لعبوها
> 
> تهييج الشباب
> 
> ...



*كل التقدير و الإحترام لك أخي الغالي 
بالفعل هي لعبة من بداية الثورة و حتى نتيجة الإستفتاء 

ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريت معلشى توضحلنا اى مجهودات بتقصد علشان احنا سمعنا كتير ومش عارفين الحق فين
> الندوات اللى اتعملت للغلابه علشان تفهمهم ان قولة  نعم بتنقذ الاسلام وان اللى هيقول لا يبقى عدو الله
> ولا مجهودات منع بعض المسيحيين انهم يدلوا باختيارهم
> ولا توزيع فلوس ومواد تموينيه قصاد التصويت بنعم
> وبعد كل ده المطلوب مننا احنا نكون ديمقراطيين !!! *



اوضحلك ايه يا دونا هو احنا لاقيين ناكل لماهانوزع على الناس فلوس  وسلع الناس اللى طلعت الاشاعات دى ناس مش مؤدبه .

لان احنا خلصنا من ديكتاتور جالنا 10 مليون ديكتاتور جداد .. هو عشان شوية شباب طلعوا وقالوا احنا هانتظاهر يبقى الطبيعى ان كل الشعب يمشى وراهم فى كل حاجه 

كل الشعب طلع فى المظاهرات وكل الشعب حر يقول اللى هو عايزه .. انما هايبقى تهريج لما ناس تفرض عى الباقى يقولوا لا .. ايه البرادعى وايه العلمانيين والليبراليين الناس دى عايزه تركب السلطه مش عايزه مصلحة الناس ... مصلحة الناس ان البلد تهدى ويبقى فى امن ورزق والجيش يختفى من الصوره بسرع لان كل ما هايطول كل ما هايقع فى مشاكل جديده مع الناس ونبقى قدام خطر ان الجيش وهو اخر شرعيه فى البلد تتهم انها بتقمع الناس وتبقى فوضى ساعتها 

احنا مجهودتنا كانت توعيه على الفيس بوك وانا الحمد لله انى اتشرفت بالمشاركه فى كتابة مقالات  

زى ما اللى كانا بيقولوا لا قالوا للناس قولوا لا اشمعنى حلال ليهم يقولوا للناس هما بيأيدوا الرفض  ويقولوا اسبابهم ويشرحوا وجهات نظرهم واحن لا 

اقسم بالله انا ما شفت حد قال انه حرام تقول لا او هاتبقى ضد القرأن .. الشيخ حسان بنفسه قال خليكوا ايجابيين وشاركوا قولوا نعم او لا 

حتى اليافطه بتاع اسكنديه اللى كان نصها كده قيادى اخوانى طلع قال اليافطه مدسوسه علينا واوعى تفكرى ان الناس البسطاء هبل عشان يقنعوا بان التصويت بلا حرام وهايودى الناس 
الحمد لله عندنا وعى فوق الممتاز . 

وبعدين الاخوان مش بعبع ولا السلف بعبع ولا العلمانيين بعبع ولا انتم بعبع  خلاص بقى الزمن تجاوز الكلام ده واللى هايفضل يكرره صدقينى محدش هايسمعه اصلا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هذه هى النتيجة النهائية للعبة الكبيرة اللى لعبوها
> 
> تهييج الشباب
> 
> ...



*قلنا كده كتيييييير يا استاذى اتهمونا بااننا  بنشجع الفساد واننا ضد مصلحة البلد ومش عاوزينها تتغير للاحسن
حد بقى من مشجعى الثوره يشرحلنا الاحسن ده راح فييييييين ولصالح ميييين*


----------



## تيمو (20 مارس 2011)

الله أكبر على المعتدين 

نصر انتَ الصح ... ستفرح كثيراً الآن ، ولكن سرعان ما ستكتشف زييف الشعارات ...فجميع الأنظمة التي حكمها الإخوان أثبتت فشل ذريع ، انظر لحماس، إيران .. ستعودون لنقطة البداية مع تشديد أكثر على الحريات ، ففي عصر مبارك كان هناك مساحات للحرية ولكن لو وصل الإخوان سدة الحكم سيُقفل أي باب للحرية وستعودون للاستخدام بول الابل في العلاج 


أتمنى أن يتبنى الإخوان فكر تركيا في الحكم الإسلامي  يعني أخف بلى !

شكراً ... وحي على الجهاد  

روز ونصر ... تفضلوا معي على كاسة شاي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

معنى ما قالته أختنا الحبيبة زازا
هو أن مشيئة الله سمحت للشيطان بأن ينجح فى خططته وموآمرته 
وأنه موجود ويحفظنا ، فنجاح الشيطان لا يخيفنا لأن قوة الله تحمينا
وإن كان الرب معنا فمن علينا


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تصدق بقى انك انت الى كلامك مستفز
> 
> بامارة ما كنتوا عملتوها حرب بين المسلمين والمسحين
> المسلمين نعم والمسيحين لا​



لا يا استاذ مش بس المسيحيين كانوا لا 

البرادعى كان لا عمرو موسى لا كل الاحزاب بالاجماع لا شباب 25 يناير لا مصطفى الفقى لا


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *لا لا لا لا لا لالالالالا *
> 
> *دي مش ارادة ربنا دي ارادة الشيطان*
> 
> ...



*فيه ايه يا قمر اهدى 
ايوة ارادة ربنا اللى بكلمة منه ممكن يغير كل حاجة لكن هو شايف ان كدة فيه الخير 
لو الشعب كله نزل و قال كلمة و ربنا اراد العكس هو اللى هيكون ...احنا ما قصرنااااااااااااش لازم بقى نفهم كدة كويس و الباقى هيكون بتاع ربنا وحده

عشنا عصور فى حكم اسلامى و كنيستنا فضلت قوية رغم الاضطهاد ..لو حصل و رجع العصر ده تانى هيكون بسماح من ربنا و هو اللى يقدر يعدى بينا 

ما تنسيش كمان ان تجربة الشيطان بتبقى بسماح من ربنا !!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة  روزتا

ألف شكر أختى الحبيبة دونا نبيل


ولكن قلوبنا مطمأنة جداً جداً ، لأن ربنا يسوع لن يمسك لنا على الغلطة كمن يتربص بالأعداء

بل سيرحمنا بعظيم رحمته وسيتمجد فينا بعظيم قدرته

وسيحفظنا بقوة لاهوته المحيى

ومثلما قال البابا كيرلس السادس :

*كن مطمئناً جداً جداً ، ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيراً ، بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر
*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا يا استاذ مش بس المسيحيين كانوا لا
> 
> البرادعى كان لا عمرو موسى لا كل الاحزاب بالاجماع لا شباب 25 يناير لا مصطفى الفقى لا




*وتفتكر كل دة يبقى المجموع 4 مليون صوت بس ؟* leasantr​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

*اليوم اثبت المسلمين فى مصر وشيوخ الجوامع ماهم الا شوية متخلفين بيحقنوا البسطاء والجهلة على حساب الدين 
والاخوان شوية خونة دلخوا ثورة الشباب سرقوها ومشيوا ضد كل التيارات علشان مصلحتهم 
ياريت الكل يفوق ويعرف ان الاخوان خونة عندهم جنون اسمه السلطة وممكن يعملوا اى حاجة علشان يوصلوا للحكم 
ومن شابه رسوله فما ظلم
يااخ نصر بطل استفزاز وقلة ادب لو عجبينك اوى المتخلفين السلفيين والاخوان روح منتدياتهم وكبروا وهللوا سوا شكلك منهم من الىل مربى دقنهم وبيلبس الجلباية على الكلسون 
*


----------



## man4truth (20 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> _*النتيجه فعلا ظهرت وهى فعلا مؤسفه لابعد حد
> هنيئاً لهم بالبلد أما نحن فملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم ولذلك فلن نكترث *_



*بلاش يأس يا جماعه
النتيجه أظهرت ان النسبه من المسيحيين اللى انتخبت قليله
احنا لاحظنا ان اعداد كبيره شاركت من المسيحيين بالمقارنه بالانتخابات الماضيه فى التلاتين سنه اللى عدوا
يمكن لسه ما زال فيه اعداد كبيره من الأقباط ما شاركتش
بس حتى بالعدد الى شارك واضح ان احنا كأقباط نقدر نغير
النسبه اللى قالت لا مش قليله ونقدر نقول معظمهم اقباط
يعنى بلاش يأس ونستمر فى العمل والأستعداد لانتخابات برلمانيه*


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 مارس 2011)

يا جماعه عشان تحسوا بامان لازم تثقوا فينا


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> اوضحلك ايه يا دونا هو احنا لاقيين ناكل لماهانوزع على الناس فلوس  وسلع الناس اللى طلعت الاشاعات دى ناس مش مؤدبه .
> 
> اتكلم عن نفسك ... التموين كان بيتوزع قدام عنينا
> بلاش بقى ضحك علينا و على نفسك
> ...



*لازم تشوف الدنيا كلها من حواليك علشان تقدر تتكلم ... ما تصرحش و خلاص بحاجات موجودة فعلا على ارض الواقع *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

*الاقباط قالوا لا علشان حال البلد دى ينعدل وتبقى دولة محترمة زيهم زى حال عقلاء مصر والمحترمين اللى فيها
والاخوان قالوا نعم علشان مصلحتهم وطز فى مصر
والمتخلفين اللى ملوا عقولهم فى الجوامع واة يعنى نصرة محمد والاسلام
ولا يعنى كافر ونديق دول اثبتوا انهم شوية متخلفين 
لو شعار الاخوان طز فى مصر
احنا شعارنا طز فى الاخوان وتحيا مصر واحنا اللى نمشيها زى ماحنا عايزين مش زى مالاسلاميين الارهابيين عايزين 
*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> يا جماعه عشان تحسوا بامان لازم تثقوا فينا



*لا يا عم لا و ألف لا أن تكون ثقتنا فيكم 
ثقتنا في رب السماء الإله الحي ​*


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> يا جماعه عشان تحسوا بامان لازم تثقوا فينا



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نحن لا نثق الا 


 بيسوع المسيح المنقذ والفادى 
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*بل إنى واثق بالرب أنه سيصنع لنا خلاصاً من حيث لا يدرى أحد

[ ما بالكم خائفين هكذا يا قليلى الإيمان ]

[ فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ، ولكن : ثقوا أنا غلبت العالم ]

[ فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك ، لأنى أنا معك يقول الرب ، لأنقذك ]

[ لولا أن الرب كان معنا ، لإبتلعونا ونحن أحياء ]



*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

> يا جماعه عشان تحسوا بامان لازم تثقوا فينا


*الامان يا ابنى فى دولة مدنية محترمة بتقوم على اسس مواطنة انت مش رقيب علينا ولا احنا عليك فى قانون واحد يبقى رقيب علينا احنا الاتنين
ومنقبلش ان فى دين اسمه اسلام كل فكره بيتركز فى الارهاب وعدم قبول الاخر يحكم مصر ويخليها زى ايران وافغانستان
اسلامكم دا فى بيتكوا وفى جوامعكوا زى مالمسيحية فى بيوتنا وفى كنايسنا 
فى الدولة فى قانون مدنى بعيد عن الاديان تماما مش عارف دا يزعلكوا فى ايه وايه كمية استفحال الدين فى عقول المتاسلمين فى مصر 
الواضح ان التدين اصبح بديل وجود دين محترم ترتكزوا عليه فمن تفاهه فكروا الاسلامى استعضتوا عنها بالتدين 
 بس دا بعيد عن شنباتكم *


----------



## نصر 29 (20 مارس 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اليوم اثبت المسلمين فى مصر وشيوخ الجوامع ماهم الا شوية متخلفين بيحقنوا البسطاء والجهلة على حساب الدين
> والاخوان شوية خونة دلخوا ثورة الشباب سرقوها ومشيوا ضد كل التيارات علشان مصلحتهم
> ياريت الكل يفوق ويعرف ان الاخوان خونة عندهم جنون اسمه السلطة وممكن يعملوا اى حاجة علشان يوصلوا للحكم
> ومن شابه رسوله فما ظلم
> ...



انا لا مستفز ولا قليل الادب انت اللى شخص مش شايف غير نفسك .. مش هاقولك انك انت اللى اسلوبك يه قلة ادب لان ده يرجعلك 

لكن انت عايز الدنيا كلها تمشى على مزاجك انت والا يبقوا متخلفين عقليا وارهابيين .. والمنتدى يا استاذ مش حكر ليك وبس او يا اما اقول اقل ابانا اذى بدل الله اكبر عشان مبقاش مستفذ 

ربنا يصلحلك نفسك ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

16 فَفَكَّرُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا خُبْزٌ». 
17 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَكُمْ خُبْزٌ؟ أَلاَ تَشْعُرُونَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ؟ أَحَتَّى الآنَ قُلُوبُكُمْ غَلِيظَةٌ؟ *
18 *أَلَكُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلَكُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلاَ تَذْكُرُونَ؟ *
19* حِينَ كَسَّرْتُ الأَرْغِفَةَ الْخَمْسَةَ لِلْخَمْسَةِ الآلاَفِ كَمْ قُفَّةً مَمْلُوَّةً كِسَراً رَفَعْتُمْ؟*» قَالُوا لَهُ: «اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ». 
20 «وَحِينَ السَّبْعَةِ لِلأَرْبَعَةِ الآلاَفِ كَمْ سَلَّ كِسَرٍ مَمْلُوّاً رَفَعْتُمْ؟» قَالُوا: «سَبْعَةً». 

21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*كَيْفَ لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ؟​*» 
مرقس8: 

++++++++++++

فلا ننسى معجزات الله التى لا تنقطع ، لا نضعف ولا ننسى أننا فى حمايته على مدار ألفى عام من الضيقات التى لم تتوقف

لا ننسى قوة الله

لأنهم يزعل جداً من تناسينا لعمله

حتى أنه أنَّب الشعب القديم عندما تشككوا فى وجوده فى وسطهم عندما حلَّت بهم الضيقة

فليكن إيماننا بربنا ثابتاً

وهو سيخلصنا لأجل عظيم محبته


----------



## apostle.paul (20 مارس 2011)

*ياابنى انا عايز الدنيا تمشى صح وطول مالاشكال الضالة اللى بتعتمد على حقن الجهلة والبسطاء بالدين ورسول الله وانصر الاسلام يا مسلم دى موجودة فى بلدنا هنتاخر كل يوم عن التانى 
لما تبقى فى منتدى 99 فى المية منه مسيحين وتتدخل فى النص تقول الله اكبر دا تسميها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يشفيك ويهديك انت وامثالك من اللى ملوا البلد وهيجبوا اجلها 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*هذا اليوم هو اليوم المناسب لرفع قلوبنا إلى ربنا يسوع ليحفظنا

وليس يوم المصارعات الكلامية التى لن تقدم ولن تؤخر

فلنلتفت لعملنا الوحيد المفيد ، وهو رفع قلوبنا لإلهنا القدوس لينعم علينا بمعونته وقوته ويثبتنا على إيمانه المستقيم للنفس الأخير

*


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> 16 فَفَكَّرُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا خُبْزٌ».
> 17 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَكُمْ خُبْزٌ؟ أَلاَ تَشْعُرُونَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ؟ أَحَتَّى الآنَ قُلُوبُكُمْ غَلِيظَةٌ؟ *
> 18 *أَلَكُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلَكُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلاَ تَذْكُرُونَ؟ *
> 19* حِينَ كَسَّرْتُ الأَرْغِفَةَ الْخَمْسَةَ لِلْخَمْسَةِ الآلاَفِ كَمْ قُفَّةً مَمْلُوَّةً كِسَراً رَفَعْتُمْ؟*» قَالُوا لَهُ: «اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ».
> ...






*فعلا لن نستطيع الاطمئنان الا عن طريق الصلاه والصوم 

وحده الرب يسوع رب الأرباب وملك اللوك هو الذى سوف يعطينا السلام والطمئنينه 

و كنيستنا قويه دايما بيسوع 

واحنا فى حضن الكنيسه دايما اقوياء بيسوع 
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

الله وعد بتحويل كل الأشياء إلى خير لنا :

[ كل الأشياء تعمل للخير ، للذين يحبون الله ]

ونحن ليس لنا سواه ، وبالتأكيد سيحوِّل هذا الشر إلى خير لنا

[ أنتم أردتم به شراً والله أراد به خيراً ]

فلنسبحه ونمجده ونزيده علواً ، لأن إلى الأبد رحمته


----------



## mm4jesus (20 مارس 2011)

ياعم نصر   انتا...
انا كان الاخوان بيوقفوني في الشارع كل شويه عشان اقول نعم
وصلت لدرجه انهم بقو يبعتو رسايل عالموبايل
انتم كلكم اخوان بس اخوان متخفيين
بمعني اصح كل واحد اخوان بطريقته
مش هافهمك بقي انتا ادري بنفسكو مني......


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> نحن لا نثق الا
> ...





هو انا  بقول اعبدنى 


اقصد بالثقه ان  يثق القبطى بالمسلم زى ما بيثق فى القبطى


ونفس الكلام للمسلم ان نثق فيكم وانتم تثقو فينا ونشيل مبدا التخوين والمؤمره  والفزاعه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*إخوتى الأحباء

الوقت الآن ليس وقت مجادلات وسجالات كلامية

لا تضيعوا وقتكم فيما لا يفيد

الوقت هو وقت رفع القلوب لربنا يسوع لكى يحمينا ويحمى الضعيف والمنعزل والشارد والمنقطع منا

الوقت وقت لطلب ربنا

الوقت وقت الكلام مع ربنا

فلا نضيعه فى المجادات التى لن تفيدنا*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *إخوتى الأحباء
> 
> الوقت الآن ليس وقت مجادلات وسجالات كلامية
> 
> ...




*عايز اقول كدة من بدرى بس خوفت الناس تزعل
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*لا تدع أحداً يستدرجك ليأخذ عقلك بعيداً عن الكلام مع ربنا

إنه وقت لطلب الرب 

فلا نضيعه *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2011)

*حلو اؤى كده يجماعه
شئنا ام ابينا النتيجه خرجت بنعم
شأو ام أبو الاستفتاء يوجد به تزوير واضح
فرجئاً من الاخوه الافاضل يكفى لحد هنا مناقشات
*


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *إخوتى الأحباء
> 
> الوقت الآن ليس وقت مجادلات وسجالات كلامية
> 
> ...





*ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

الرب يباركك 

ميرسى كتير لكلامك 

فعلا الوقت ده وقت صـــــــــــــــلاه 

وقت نرفع قلوبنا لربنا 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مارس 2011)

*فعلا للاسف نتيجة بتزعل اوى
بس كنا عارفين ان البلد دى مش هتتعدل ابدا
كان معروف ان فيه تزوير
بكرة مصر تبقى اسلامية
والاخوان يتخانقوا مع السلفيين
وكل اللى بيدعوا للدين دلوقتى هتبان حقيقتهم
ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *فعلا للاسف نتيجة بتزعل اوى
> بس كنا عارفين ان البلد دى مش هتتعدل ابدا
> كان معروف ان فيه تزوير
> بكرة مصر تبقى اسلامية
> ...





*كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 

ربنا موجود هو اللى نرفع قلوبنا ليه 
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

أختى الغالية هابى

لا تحسبيها هكذا

فربنا موجود وفوق الكل

عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك يارب تلذذ نفسى

إن نسيت الأم رضيعها أنا لن أنساكم

إدعونى وقت الضيق فأنقذك فتمجدنى

إنه وقت دعوة الرب للتدخل

إن وقت الضيق هو وقت من أعظم الأوقات ، لأننا فيه نضطر لرفع قلوبنا لله ، فنرى عمله العجيب ، فنمجده ، ونعرف أنه هو القوى العظمى فى العالم كله ، فتتغير حياتنا إلى الأفضل

وقت الضيق والتجارب وقت مقدس عظيم ، لانه يفتح أمامنا فرصة التعامل المباشر مع الله ، فيكون ذخيرة لنا من الخبرة العملية الحية التى تعطينا الثبات فى الايام الباقية

فلا نضيع هذه الفرصة الثمينة

لا نسمح للشيطان بأن يسرق منا هذه الفرصة ن بل لنستخدمها كما يجب ، فى الصلاة من كل القلب

فنرى عجائب تفرح قلوبنا وتعلن مجد الله فينا


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مارس 2011)

*
مش حانسكت ..
و مش حانسيب حقنا 
نتيجة الاستفتاء باطله بكل المقاييس​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2011)

*ربنــــــــــــــا موجود واثقين فى قيادته لمركب حياتنا مهما جاتت أمواج عاتيه واثقين من وصول بر السلامة وسط بحر مضطرب.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2011)

*انا في قمه الاحباط و اليأس و القرف

مبروك عليك يا عابد اكبر النعم بتاعتكم...​*


----------



## Critic (20 مارس 2011)

*يا جماعة مستغربين من ايه ما ده المتوقع !*
*احنا فى مصر يعنى 40 % من الشعب مازال امى مبيفكش الخط*
*شعب معظمه جهله بيقحموا الدين فى كل حاجة فى حياتهم*
*و تجار الدين بيلعبوا على الوتر ده و عارفين مدى جهل الطبقة العريضة*
*طالما شيخ الجامع قالنا نقول نعم يبقى نعم*

*امة ضحكت من جهلها كل الامم !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> مش حانسكت ..
> و مش حانسيب حقنا
> نتيجة الاستفتاء باطله بكل المقاييس​*



*لو تقدر حضرتك تعمل حاجه اعملها...​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا في قمه الاحباط و اليأس و القرف
> 
> مبروك عليك يا عابد اكبر النعم بتاعتكم...​*



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
أخطأنا إذ وضعنا ثقتنا فى عزوة الجموع المحتشدة ، ونحن لا ندرى أنهم حشدوها ضدنا 

ولكننا لن نيأس ولن يصيبنا الإحباط أبداً

لأن إلهنا حىّ

إلهنا قوى 

ولن يتركنا لنهلك ، ولن يسلمنا لأيدى العدو الشرير الخبيث المجرم ، بل سيعاملنا بعظيم لطفه ورحمته

فلنضع كل ثقتنا فيه

ولا ننظر للموجة العالية الرهيبة ، بل للمخلص القدير

*


----------



## nan pepo (20 مارس 2011)

اظن الشريعه الاسلاميه اكتر شريعه بتحفظ حق الغير ه بس انته ادعو ربنا نلائى حد يطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه زى ما ربنا قال


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2011)

nan pepo قال:


> اظن الشريعه الاسلاميه اكتر شريعه بتحفظ حق الغير ه بس انته ادعو ربنا نلائى حد يطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه زى ما ربنا قال



*المشكلة انه القسم مش للحوار !
يا ريت بلا منه الكلام المجمّل فالحقيقة عكس ذلك بكثيييييييييير ​*


----------



## Critic (20 مارس 2011)

> اظن الشريعه الاسلاميه اكتر شريعه بتحفظ حق الغير ه بس انته ادعو ربنا نلائى حد يطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه زى ما ربنا قال


*مواضيع تهمك :*
*اخى المسلم اليك ملامح و اسباب معاناه المسيحيين فى مصر*

*لا للدولة الدينية ....... لماذا ؟؟؟*

لماذا يجب رفض ان تكون الشريعه الاسلاميه مصدر للتشريع​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

*
لاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ وَلاَ تَحْسِدْ عُمَّالَ الإِثْمِ ....وَلاَ تَغَرْ مِنَ الَّذِي يَنْجَحُ فِي طَرِيقِهِ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ الْمُجْرِي مَكَايِدَ. 
بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَكُونُ الشِّرِّيرُ. تَطَّلِعُ فِي مَكَانِهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ. 
.....الأَشْرَارُ قَدْ سَلُّوا السَّيْفَ وَمَدُّوا قَوْسَهُمْ لِرَمْيِ الْمِسْكِينِ وَالْفَقِيرِ لِقَتْلِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ طَرِيقُهُمْ.  سَيْفُهُمْ يَدْخُلُ فِي قَلْبِهِمْ وَقِسِيُّهُمْ تَنْكَسِرُ. 
*
مز37: 1- 15


----------



## TELLER (20 مارس 2011)

رغم انى اخترت (لا)
فيجب احترام ارادة الاخريين
لان الديمقراطية من مبادئى
وانا عندى مبادىء


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو تقدر حضرتك تعمل حاجه اعملها...​*


*
كما سقط الدستور البائد بثوره...فهكذا ايضا سيسقط الدستور المرقع بثورة اخرى..
لكن هذه المرة اخشي انها ستكون ثورة ..و فتنة طائفية معا ...و الاخوان و السلفيون هم البادئون لانهم هم من لعبوا باوتار الدين و هم من اقحموا الدين في السياسة رغما عنا ليربحوا الجولة ..و نخطئ نحن المسيحيون لو ظننا انه سياتي اليوم الذي فيه يرضي الشعب المصرى المسلم المتعصب بفصل الدين عن السياسة.
ابشري يا مصر و ابشروا ياسكان مصر  بالحصاد المر لتلك الثورة الخادعة...
 فالفتنة قادمة و الحرب الاهلية علي الابواب
و تلك ستكون عاقبة غدر المسلمين و النتيجة الحتمية لهذا الغدر الاسلامي الوقح باقباط مصر 
​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> رغم انى اخترت (لا)
> فيجب احترام ارادة الاخريين
> لان الديمقراطية من مبادئى
> وانا عندى مبادىء



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

الديمقراطية لها ضوابط

فعندما يقبض الجيش على فتاتين توزعان منشورات تشجع الناس على قول لا ، وفى نفس الوقت يسمح لميكرفونات الإخوان تصرخ فى الناس لتقول نعم وتتهم من يقول لا بأنه ضد الدين

فهنا عنم نزاهة وعدم تكافؤ فى الفرص

وعندما يقحم الإخوان والسلفيون ، موضوع الدين ، فذلك يعنى عصبية دينية وليس ديمقراطية

وعندما يتم تزوير البطاقات ، فذلك تزوير وليس ديمقراطية

وعندما يتم غلق اللجان فى المناطق ذات الأغلبية المسيحية
فذلك إنحياز وتعطيل للقانون ، وليس ديمقراطية

*فالإسم ديمقراطية
والفعل بلطجية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الله اكبر يا مصريين 77.2 فى المئه نعم



*ههههههههههههههههه
والظواهرى هو الحل​*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حلو اؤى كده يجماعه
> شئنا ام ابينا النتيجه خرجت بنعم
> شأو ام أبو الاستفتاء يوجد به تزوير واضح
> فرجئاً من الاخوه الافاضل يكفى لحد هنا مناقشات
> *



*
يُغلق لعدم تصعيب الامور اكثر من اللازم مع الاعتذار للاخت صاحبة الموضوع*


----------

